# Homemade Stickers?



## jiknm (Nov 11, 2009)

What do you guys think about homemade stickers?My orange side was pretty bad and didnt want to buy new ones so tried making a side (brown)
It cost me about nothing to make and little time.
The stickers stay on and have a nice feel to them.
Here's a brown side I made which to me about 2 min to make:







Maybe I should coat it with clear nail polish to make it last longer what do you guys think?


----------



## Muesli (Nov 11, 2009)

What are they made from?


----------



## Edward (Nov 11, 2009)

Could you tell how you went about making them?


----------



## jiknm (Nov 11, 2009)

There are made from durable white sticker.Individualy cut.Some food colouring then dried by a hair dryer (kinda pathetic but it works) Its also stays on pretty well.I thought the food colouring would disrubt the stickyness but it didnt.


----------



## WeNG (Nov 13, 2009)

*my homemade sticker...*

i have a storebought cube, as you know the original storebought sticker was reaaly easy to peel. My cube is just about a month, but all sticker side had peeled off and it looks really bad.

FYI, I'm from Indonesia, on my country you can get some glossy replacement sticker for about $2  (which i think too expensive). 
Then i decided to go to local sticker store which sell many kind of sticker for any purpose, i ask did they have some rectangle sticker like cube sticker, and they say no .
But they sell a big sticker named 'd-c-fix' and it's made in germany. 
Commonly it's used for make cutting sticker art like you see on modified car or motorcycle, 
d-c-fix has a lot of color, so i can choose 6 color just like the color on my storebought cube.

As i arrived at home, i measured the original sticker, and then cut d-c-fix that i just bought, and replace it one by one. It takes about 3 hours for me to replace all the sticker, but i'm very pleased with the result.

Oh almost forgot, compared to the replacement sticker set ($2), d-c-fix price just ($6) and i can make about 50 set of 3x3x3 cube, so its much much more cheaper than replacement set,you do the math!!
It required a lot of patience to replace the sticker but i guarantee that it's great.



Last thing, my English is not to fluent, pardon me. OK!!

PEACE, OUT!!


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 13, 2009)

WeNG said:


> local sticker store



You have a sticker store!


----------



## GermanCube (Nov 13, 2009)

Yay for the German stickers (though I never heard of that company before ).

They look great, I like the rounded edges you cut.

EDIT: I searched that company on google and found them - they sell sticker "sheets" (0.45m x 15m) in different colors for 4€ (6$) each.

http://www.d-c-fix-shop.de/uni.aspx?itemsonpage=0


----------



## Kxg (Nov 14, 2009)

Perhaps my colored paper stickers with super glue on top of them doesn't look as good, but heck they last, lol.


----------



## WeNG (Dec 17, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> WeNG said:
> 
> 
> > local sticker store
> ...



Yay!! I wish I had... 



GermanCube said:


> Yay for the German stickers (though I never heard of that company before ).
> 
> They look great, I like the rounded edges you cut.
> 
> ...



d-c-fix is so famous in Indonesia, it's a good brand and has a great reputation for cutting sticker.

Thanks, i just cut the edges so it doesn't easily peeled off if my nail accidentally stuck under that edges.

Yeah, they sell per 1 roll (15m), but you can buy it per meters in Indonesia, so i bought 0.45m x 0.45m for each colour (6 x $0.9 = $5.6) and i can make about 50 sets sticker.... Really worth it..


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Dec 20, 2009)

I know electrical tape is a pretty good alternative for stickers.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 20, 2009)

aznmortalx said:


> I know electric tape is a pretty good alternative for stickers.



Yup, it comes in all 6 standard colours.


----------



## kurtaz (Dec 22, 2009)

who needs a tutorial?


----------



## thiJUMBA (Dec 22, 2009)

kurtaz said:


> who needs a tutorial?



wow... post number one....

i think the tape was a good idea


----------



## kurtaz (Dec 22, 2009)

im going to make a video tutorial afternoon


----------



## panyan (Dec 22, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> aznmortalx said:
> 
> 
> > I know electric tape is a pretty good alternative for stickers.
> ...



i think your talking about what i call electric*al* tape, the tape that is a solid colour that you can wrap frayed cables in? i hops so, ive got loads in the garage!


----------



## kurtaz (Dec 22, 2009)

so i gonna show you my old homemade stickers.
http://kepfeltoltes.hu/view/091222/2009-12-22_14-39-40.219_www.kepfeltoltes.hu_.jpg
http://kepfeltoltes.hu/view/091222/2009-12-22_14-39-48.732_www.kepfeltoltes.hu_.jpg
http://kepfeltoltes.hu/view/091222/2009-12-22_14-39-58.051_www.kepfeltoltes.hu_.jpg


----------



## Omniscient (Dec 22, 2009)

Cubesmith my friends  
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17724
it is a pain in the ass 
ps.bright set is the best


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Dec 22, 2009)

Omniscient said:


> Cubesmith my friends
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17724
> it is a pain in the ass
> ps.bright set is the best



Just saw this thread and wondered why nobody mentioned CubeSmith yet. It's cheap. You can get a set of tiles (which I prefer, they last pretty long) for pretty cheap. Stickers are quite a bit cheaper. 

Whole Set / Replacement Sheet (single color)
$5.00 / $1.00 - 2x2, 3x3 
$6.50 / $1.25 - 4x4, 5x5
$8.00 / $1.50 - 6x6, 7x7

Sticker prices are all over since he has so many colors for them. But the standard color scheme for 2x2 and 3x3 are like $1.25 for the whole set and single replacement sheets are like $0.50. And the stickers are made out of vinyl.

These are USD.

I used a tile set (have two more ready to use) and the only thing about it is the cube I put it on was dirty enough when I put them on (make sure the cube is really clean) and one of the tile's edges didn't get fully pressed on the corner. So after about a year of constantly going in and out of my pocket it started to peel that corner and a 0.5cm piece of the corner tore off and since I'm OCD it drove me nuts. Then I got my DIY cube and after these stickers wear off (I'm not too impressed by these PVC stickers) I'm probably going to put my textured tile set on it. I really like the tiles.

But megaminx for christmas might take over my time


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 22, 2009)

panyan said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > aznmortalx said:
> ...



No, we're talking about glowing, radioactive tape actually. Electric tape, they call it.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 22, 2009)

aznmortalx said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > No, we're talking about glowing, radioactive tape actually. Electric tape, they call it.
> ...



Oh.


----------

